# Exercise!



## Mantibama (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, so I'm fed up with the on again off again working out and the tight pants. I just ran 4 miles at my local Y (I absolutely hated it). While I think I'm willing to do the running, I also want variety so I don't get bored and quit. I figured there has to be some healthy mantid keepers. So............ What kind of exercise regimens do you all do? How many days a week? Does it work for you? Thanks!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 5, 2010)

Run 5 days a week, with a side of push-ups.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 5, 2010)

300 work out  :lol: 

(I couldn't do it if my life depended on it)


----------



## Opivy (Jan 5, 2010)

I live VERRY unhealthy... =(

My friend is becoming certified as a trainer though =0

I figure he works hard and lives clean enough for the both of us.

and [email protected] the 300 work out.. that stuff is insane


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 6, 2010)

I do the very basic stuff

weight lifting, little bit of cardio, than lots of situps/pushups  I usually do this 3 days a week.... give or take depending on my schedule

Oh and lemmiwinks... dang 777 posts!!


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in track and field(sprinter) all year round so not sure if your looking for that type of workout lol. Most of it is centered on the track itself so o.0. Other than that I also just do weight lifting 3 times a week. Probably the most important thing though is finding a slot of time to do your workout and sticking with it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2010)

Go here for some really good advice:

www.johnstonefitness.com

Check out the forums. My favorite site for working out.


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Jan 6, 2010)

Opivy said:


> I live VERRY unhealthy... =(My friend is becoming certified as a trainer though =0
> 
> I figure he works hard and lives clean enough for the both of us.
> 
> and [email protected] the 300 work out.. that stuff is insane


Me,too.  

I seldom exercise!!!

But I like to eat vegetables.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2010)

I use to walk, dont have time no more, i know, i know, time is what u make it, but just dont. I promise I will start again soon..... my son likes to weight lift and run, but he likes to eat more...... thanks for the depressing post!


----------



## ismart (Jan 6, 2010)

I used to love working out! It's such a great feeling right after you have finished! Most nights i find myself working a 12 pack now. :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Jan 6, 2010)

ismart said:


> I used to love working out! It's such a great feeling right after you have finished! Most nights i find myself working a 12 pack now. :lol:


 :huh: :lol: B)


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 6, 2010)

Does working on mantis consider a type of exercise  ? if that's true i put up at least 1-2 hours of exercise a day :lol: 

Besides that, i play badminton once a week at church, tennis with my son, and ping pong. but get my calories back easily after one buffet meal :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Hubby bought the Wii Fit for me... his hint, hint. :angry: But I really need to put aside my resentment of the idea of the gift and start using it.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 6, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Hubby bought the Wii Fit for me... his hint, hint. :angry: But I really need to put aside my resentment of the idea of the gift and start using it.


Ooow, it's really fun.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2010)

yea, my hubby wanted one, I said no way, to something else he would watch me clean!


----------

